# Right Heart Cath with Flolan Challenge



## jtuominen (May 4, 2009)

Hi there--

Wondering what others may code for a right heart cath (93501) with a flolan challenge? I have never coded a flolan challenge before during a cardiac cath before. Is the correct code for this 95070?


----------

